# engine temperature gauge fault new Peugeot Boxer



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

My engine temperature gauge has failed to work in the new Peugeot X250. can anyone tell me if they have had similar problem with theirs and can I fix it myself and if so how or must it go to dealer under warranty.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I would go the warranty way as if you fix it yourself it could be used as an 'out' for other faults which should be under warranty, and of course as it has failed it should be fixed at the manufacturers expense. Mine is a Fiat , but anything wrong that's covered by warranty and back it goes.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi duds, Most definitely take it back under warranty, don't even contemplate doing it yourself, it may not be a simple job and you could be opening up a can of worms.This is possibly a Can Bus system and unless it is a faulty sensor you will probably need diagnostic equipment to trace the fault and also to erase any fault codes stored after replacing the sensor. Was it working to start with, if not the dealer should have sorted it out before delivery.
Lin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Check that the sensor lead is connected to the sensor, its normally in the thermostat housing.

If it is connected, take it back to a Peugot Garage.

Regards


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for these suggestions. The fault is intermittent and only just started.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi duds


> The fault is intermittent and only just started.


You need to have it checked out on diagnostic equipment, the ECU will have stored the fault without putting the engine management light on. Ask to have the pending codes read. These are codes which when you have an intermittent fault the ECU is keeping an eye on and if it does it more than " X" number of times then the light will come on. 
Lin


----------

